
Show HN: Civilization 6 Timeline Visualizer - SoylentOrange
https://boompig.github.io/civ6-timeline/
======
SoylentOrange
After trying to get better at Civ6 (Civilization 6, a turn-based strategy
game), I found no good way to really analyze my games. Since I couldn't find
anything, I built it myself. I present to you (tadadada) a Civ6 timeline
visualizer.

[https://boompig.github.io/civ6-timeline/](https://boompig.github.io/civ6-timeline/)

You can read more about how it works here:
[https://boompig.github.io/civ6-timeline/about.html](https://boompig.github.io/civ6-timeline/about.html)

Here are some example games from my own playthroughs:

\-
[https://boompig.github.io/civ6-timeline/?hash=1kVvkd7_w8Y_vU...](https://boompig.github.io/civ6-timeline/?hash=1kVvkd7_w8Y_vUwgRwd3UBnqyZjYmRGehxcrszqnu1I=)

\- [https://boompig.github.io/civ6-timeline/?hash=cIxA-
pgYSCbafu...](https://boompig.github.io/civ6-timeline/?hash=cIxA-
pgYSCbafuFFNzvmt0OpQ_MDBGzNxufIDICxM1o=)

If you play GatheringStorm, let me know how it handles those files. I haven't
played the new extension yet so I'm not sure.

~~~
nydel
this is amazing! i play Civ5 but am not sure whether games are exportable or
whether such exports would be compatible.

either way i suppose it's probably time for me to try Civ6! and this will
likely encourage me to finally do so :)

